# Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora Pro vs. Luftkühlung



## -FA- (29. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

ich hab mal eben im Internet etwas gestöbert, und bin zufällig auf diese neue AIO gestoßen. Die scheint so wie ich das lese mit Threadrippern klarzukommen.









						Alphacool Eisbaer Pro Aurora 360 CPU AIO
					

Der Alphacool Eisbaer Pro Aurora CPU AIO Wasserkühler ist eine spezielle Entwicklung für Prozessoren mit besonders großen CPU-Kernen. Dazu gehören die AMD Threadripper und Epyc Prozessoren sowie die Intel CPUs für die Sockel LGA 3647 und...




					www.alphacool.com
				




Aktuell betreibe ich ja meinen Threadripper 3970X luftgekühlt mit einem Noctua NH-U14S TR4-SP3, der mit zwei Lüftern ausgestattet ist. Mainbaord ist ein ASUS Zenith II Extreme, als Gehäuse ist ein ROG Strix Helios im Einsatz.  
Meine Frage, hat jemand diese Kühlung bereits im Einsatz? Falls ja, dürften sich damit stark verringerte Temperaturen und ggf. auch ein geringerer Geräuschpegel im Vergleich zum noctua-Kühler erreichen lassen?

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass mein System eh enorm laut ist. Allerdings kommt das, so wie es aussieht von meinen Gehäuselüftern, insbesondere den drei 120ern im Deckel meines Gehäuses:



			https://www.amazon.de/Noiseblocker-NB-eLoop-B14-P-ARGB-schwarz/dp/B083KDLMX1/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8&th=1
		


Das muss ich echt sagen, verwundert mich ein wenig, da diese Lüfter doch eigentlich eher als leise bekannt sind.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Oktober 2021)

Die Lüfter sind aber schon auf PWM im Bios gestellt oder ?

Womit geregelt ...Bios (Qfan) oder AI Suite ?
QFan Auto tuning durchgeführt ? 

vllt nützlich für dich 
https://www.asus.com/de/support/FAQ/1034000


----------



## -FA- (29. Oktober 2021)

Danke für den Hinweis.
Also die Regelung erfolgt, eigentlich (betone eigentlich ) über die AI-Suite. Jetzt hab ich da mal reingeschaut, dieses Programm scheint hin und wieder etwas "vergesslich" zu sein. Die gesamte Konfiguration war warum auch immer verschwunden. Die Lüfter sind jetzt bereits um Welten leiser.

Idle-Tempertaur der CPU bei offenem Browser liegt so um die 50°C.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Oktober 2021)

Du brauchst AI suite nicht wirklich
Es reicht eigentlich schon die Qfan Steuerung im Bios sofern sie richtig eingestellt ist

Also Auto tuning durchgeführt und die Fans auf PWM oder DC gestellt abhängig vom aufliegenden Lüfter.

Danach sollte es schon recht leise sein
Falls die CPU Lüfter laufend die Geschwindigkeit wechseln (Hoch /runter)hilft es  die Tempschwelle des CPU Fans zu verschieben

Wenn das alles nicht zufrieden stellend ist kannst du über eine Wakü nachdenken bzw ins Auge fassen


Aber eine AIO in ein Helios ? ..........

Das geht wesentlich besser und optisch ansprechender


----------



## Lexx (29. Oktober 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> AI suite
> Qfan Steuerung


AI Suite: Urg.

Qfan ist ganz brauchbar, auch für regelbare Pumpe und Radi-Lüfter
in Verbindung mit Temp-Sensoren.


----------



## -FA- (30. Oktober 2021)

Okay, also ich habe mir das jetzt mit QFan jetzt mal angeschaut. Allerdings erkennt das Bios-Tool leider nur die Lüfter, welche onboard angeschlossen sind. Ich habe ja zusätzlich die beim ROG Zenith II Extreme mitgelieferte FanExtensionCard verbaut. Diese Lüfter werden mir leider im Bios nicht mit angezeigt. Oder muss man da ggf. noch etwas einstellen?


----------



## Richu006 (30. Oktober 2021)

Ist diese fan extension card, nicht einfach dasselbe wie ein y kabel?

Sprich erkannt wird nur 1 Lüfter, gesteuert werden dann aber alle?


----------



## -FA- (1. November 2021)

Nein leider nicht. Tatsächlich wird die unter QFan nicht erkannt. Die AI-Suite ermöglicht dagegen dann die separate Steuerung jedes einzelnen Lüfters.


----------



## IICARUS (1. November 2021)

Gibt es da nichts zum Auswählen?


			[Mainboard] Fan Extension Card II – Einführung | Offizieller Support | ASUS Deutschland


----------



## valandil (3. November 2021)

Ich benutze seit ein paar Wochen nun FanControl (https://github.com/Rem0o/FanControl.Releases), damit kann ich zB meine Gehäuselüfter auch auf die GPU Temperatur regeln lassen, oder abhängig von CPU und GPU gleichzeitig regeln. 

Evtl. geht das besser als die ASUS Tools.


----------



## -FA- (7. November 2021)

Also ich habe mal nochmal das gesamte UEFI durchsucht und mal anschließend im Internet etwas länger recherchiert. Die älteren BIOS-Versionen des ASUS Zenith II Extreme können wohl von Haus aus nicht auf die Daten der FAN-Extension Karte  zugreifen. Aber deshalb ein BIOS-Update machen ... keine Ahnung ob das eine gute Idee ist.


----------

